# Winsor Pilates



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok So I Know Theres A Lot Of Mentions About this In Previous threads But I Wanted To Make One Just Specifically For Winsor Pilates! Ive Read About It And Almost All The Reviews Are Good So I Think Im Going To Order The Basics, 20 Min Workout and Accelerated Body Sculpting DVDS aswell As The Body Sculpting Circle This Week! Ok So What I really Wanted To Know - 

1.) Will You See Results Just By Doing The 20 Min Workout 3 Times A Week With The Sculpting Circle?  Or Do You Have To Do All Of The DVDs 3 Times A Week Aswell (e.g.- Ab Sculpting, Bun & Thigh Sculpting Etc)

2.) If You Do The 20 Min Workout 3 Times A Week How Long Will It Take For You To See The Results?

3.) Has Anyone Managed To See The Firming/Toning Results Of Winsor Pilates On Its Own Without Dieting & Eating Healthy? Or Do You have To Combine The 2 Together?

Id Love To be Clearer On The Subject As Im Really Eager To get Started, And If The Answers to My Questions Come Back How I Want I Will Buy The Dvd's And Sculpting Circle And Do A Diary On here Daily From Day 1 Of Starting To Help Others Who Are Considering It 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TIA for Your Help!
x x


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

They are amazing! I have had really good results from Pilates. I am probally going to start going to classes again soon. I highly reccomend it. But be warned, the next day you will hurt like crazy!


----------



## stacylynne (Oct 7, 2008)

I have all the dvd's. While your doing the dvd's your like this can't work. You will see you abs will kill & will be so sore. It's amazing.
3x a week is perfect but I would add cardio to that mix as well.
I love these dvd's I also have Zumba which I love.
Good Luck


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 7, 2008)

If you've never done it before I would suggest doing a class, even if it's only once. The thing with pilates is that the better you understand the exercise the more work you will get out of it. So much of it is working your body against yourself, and it takes a while to figure it out from a DVD (I know because that's the way I did it and it was a while before I got the most out of it).


----------



## Stormy (Oct 8, 2008)

Before I comment on Pilates, I'm sorry to do this, but PLEASE don't write with every beginning letter capitalized!!  It's harder to read the post and you'll get more responses if it's easier for us to read.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I love Pilates!  I haven't specifically tried Winsor although I do want to.  I enjoy the Gaiam series with Ana Caban.  She's not too perky, and gives great instruction.  

Seeing results differs with every body.  What works for me might not work for you and vice versa.  Combining cardio with Pilates maybe every other day or 3 times a week since your muscles need time to rest is your best bet.  

You'll see results faster if you eat healthier.  It's not necessarily dieting per say, but cleaning up your eating habits will make things happen faster and you'll feel SO much better.  You know the drill, drink more water, eat fruits and veggies, limit junk food.  My huge thing is NO SODA, diet or otherwise!  You'd be surprised how many people drop weight by giving up soda.  Diet has sodium which makes you retain water, and who wants that?  Ugh.  Plus, diet soda has aspartame which isn't good for you either.  I gave up anything with aspartame, including those Crystal Light paskets and I feel a ton better after I did that.

Anyways, that was kind of long but hope it helps!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 9, 2008)

I was doing Pilates before and switched to Yoga instead after moving here (the instructor doesn't speak English)! If you combine Pilates and cardio together, you'll see the results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do cardio 3x and Pilates 2x a week according to the program designed by my personal trainer.

I suggest try to join a few Pilates classes if you're a beginner before you start with the DVD to know what you're doing is correct so that you won't hurt your back, etc.

Pilates is fun, you'll love it


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 11, 2008)

I have those tapes and I enjoyed them. They were so freaking hard at first but after a while it became alot of fun and I noticed my thighs were smaller/more toned as well as my abs.


----------

